# Yarn shops West Island Montreal



## KAN (Oct 20, 2012)

Good day! I will be visiting Montreal, West Island next week. Its been a long time since we lived there. I would really appreciate learning about yarn shops in the area. Thank you. KAN


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

lucky you! We were in Pointe Claire last summer visiting friends. My home town is Montreal. Love it, love the atmosphere, the beagles and smoked meat.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Send a PM to Jessica-Jean. She is the source for all things Montreal!


----------



## marthe (Nov 11, 2014)

There are two good shops in the West Island. In the Pointe-Claire shopping center you will find Les lainages du Petit Mouton Blanc, 295,boulevard Saint-Jean. in Notre-Dame de Grace N.D.G you wil find Espace Tricot, 6054 Monkland. Both stores are on the Internet, so you can preview what they have to offer. Of course English is spoken !

There are other good stores but they are on the East side, if you are interested in them ,let me know


----------



## KAN (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you very much! This is a family get together so my "yarn crawling" time will be limited. These will be great to visit. And on our next trip, I hope I can go around the island.


----------

